# Where do you get your rolling stock from?



## oldmainlinejohnny (Jun 6, 2010)

I have been ordering from ebay but shipping is killing me.Anyone live near baltimore, md know of a good shop around!?


----------



## Pterosaur (May 6, 2008)

Apologies, I do not know of any in your area but to be honest I have not seen prices in a LHS (local hobby shop) that approach those online or ebay. True both online and ebay are capable of some serious crazy prices but a little careful shopping goes a long way! I have several hundred pieces, less than 10% were "store bought" 50% ebay and 40% online retailers. Everyone has their favorite sources but that's where I get mine.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hard to beat online in many cases. Especially if you factor in driving, tax, etc. 

But one thing to do is scan Craigslist in a 100 mile or so radius, some deals can be had that way!


----------



## oldmainlinejohnny (Jun 6, 2010)

Thank's for the help I have been trying to find deals.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I live in California and buy from RLD... The shipping is cheaper than the state tax.. not to mention the Internet stores are cheaper than the brick and mortar. 

Ya just can't win comparing ebay with a brick an mortar (unless you are bidding too high ha ha!) 

Regards, Greg


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

95% of my rolling stock is used. Same for my Track. I got it from sombody else who were getting rid of stuff they don't run much. Some wanted something different and sold thier used stock to buy new stock

I also get stuff on E bay. I set a price I am willing to pay but I am not heart broken if I don't get it 

I look at classifieds here in MLS 

New rolling stock I get from sponsors here in MLS.

JJ


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I have found that Star Hobbies in Annapolis has an excellent inventory and very good prices. I don't follow ebay prices, but I find their prices very competitive.

They are in White Hall which is right before you get onto the Bay Bridge.


Chuck N


----------



## Dwayne (Jun 10, 2010)

I build my own using SVE wheelsets and components from here and there. But then my stuff is dinky, backwoods home grown equipment.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

RLD Hobbies is the place to buy from. Robbie is the best at what he does. Price,Customer service And Shipping are 2nd to none


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

RLD are good. Unfortunately, there was not much of their range for the Euro modeller, but much of my rail clamps and my Garden Metal Models bridge came from them. For the US guys, I think they have a comprehensive range of stock.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Spule 4 on 09 Jul 2010 07:00 PM 
RLD are good. Unfortunately, there was not much of their range for the Euro modeller, but much of my rail clamps and my Garden Metal Models bridge came from them. For the US guys, I think they have a comprehensive range of stock. 

Garrett, Have you tried Train Li, Axle is the Sh-t when it comes to Euro stuff. He's the man.........................


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes Nick, Axel is good people too!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I also like RLD and Lantz's. I was just over at Kidmans tree Farm site and he has really dropped prices on lots of the USAT cars . I think Mike is tring to "thin out " also. 
http://www.reindeerpass.com/


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

Everybody in the mid atlantic region, especially MD and DE know about and like Star Hobby. They have a great inventory, and are very helpful and competitive. I also like RLD and Ridge Road station. But I probably have bought most of my stuff on ebay, and never a problem, except buying from Canadian dealers. 

Paul


----------



## mgilger (Feb 22, 2008)

If you can hold out until Sept 24th & 25th, the Large Scale show will be in York and you can pick up anything you want. Some good bargains can be found. 

Mark


http://mmg-garden-rr.webs.com/
http://community.webshots.com/user/mvgilger

M. Gilger - President and Chief Engineer MM&G


----------



## jparis153d (Feb 14, 2010)

Robbie at RLD hobbies is the best service and prices all around.


----------



## takevin (Apr 25, 2010)

Ebay, just have to know what the prices are including for shipping, best deals anywhere for used or new stock.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks for putting in the link Marty. Just click on a category on the left to get in the store. I think it would be hard to beat Our USA drop ship fee, and these prices.


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

U might try the "Moose-caboose" out on Rte 26, across from the Winfield firehouse, the owner, Glen is a real 
nice young fella, and bends over backward to please... Of course the biggy in the Wash-Balto area is Star Hobby, 
over on Rte 50 about a mile before the bay bridge...
Paul R...


----------

